# Expo do we have winner



## mickousley (May 6, 2007)

Hi 
do we have a winner yet


----------



## Bryony (May 6, 2007)

yeah it was announced....but i forgot the names!
lol
But the crap thing was....is 4 out of 5 people were not even there to collect their prizes!


----------



## DA_GRIZ (May 6, 2007)

do they call u if u where not there


----------



## Rosemary (May 6, 2007)

Someone on here must know??????????????


----------



## Bryony (May 6, 2007)

yeah they called the girl who won the RSP and put the phone up to the mic

she was screaming!


----------



## MrSpike (May 6, 2007)

Like you wouldn't be bry! I put $5 down saying she doesn't have a license


----------



## sc1010 (May 6, 2007)

haha and with the time they npws are taking to send out new books shed prob be flat out getting her license in a month....but good on her...i wanna know more!

sophie


----------



## junglepython2 (May 6, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> Like you wouldn't be bry! I put $5 down saying she doesn't have a license


 
Or a Victorian


----------



## Serpant_Lady (May 6, 2007)

I wouldn't be screaming... I would pass out


----------



## Ashleigh:] (May 6, 2007)

If she, didnt know the first thing about snakes & doesnt have a licence, just went to the expo to have a look.. Its bloody pointless giving it to her, like, a RSP probs means nothing to her where the actual herp enthusiasts would die to have it.

She would probaly scream if it was a childreni, no diff too her.


----------



## Serpant_Lady (May 6, 2007)

Hey we are all making assumptions here.. we dont know anything
I was just thinking if I would enter had I been in town coz I ould not be able to take the snake back to WA with me and it was not really the point to win something and sell it for the money...
hmmmm
on another note my flatmate is talking to the TV again


----------



## Just_Joshin (May 6, 2007)

The stupid thing is, i asked one of the staff members what would happen if the winner didn't have their class 2...eligible for a class 2 or even a class 1 holder. Their answer:

They would hold onto the snake until the person got the appropriate class. WHAT A LOAD OF ****. $50 says the winner didn't even have their class 1 and will be waiting a MINIMUM of 2 years to recieve their prize if that is the case.

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## mcloughlin2 (May 6, 2007)

If the winner didn't hold a class 2 licence snake ranch give you a month to get the neccessary licence. If you can't you will recieve a albino bluey instead.

I personally put down the hypermelanistic and albino bluey as my first 2 choices. The roughy was my last or second last :lol: . I didn't see the point when i didn't have my class two and the fact it looked drop dead ugly :lol: . I think carpet snakes have a better colour to them :shock: !!!!!


----------



## Ashleigh:] (May 6, 2007)

How hard is it to get a class two?
And are RSP on class two aussie wide?


----------



## Serpant_Lady (May 6, 2007)

no not in WA


----------



## Zoltag (May 6, 2007)

You need to hold a class 1 for two years before getting a class 2, though I have heard that you can skip that if you have two people holding class 2 licences vouch for you...

Unless you are about to get a class 2 animal, I dont see the point of holding a class 2 licence, as they cost more...


----------



## chickenman (May 6, 2007)

mcloughlin2 said:


> I personally put down the hypermelanistic and albino bluey as my first 2 choices. The roughy was my last or second last :lol: .



lol me to, but yeah im only 15 so i would be waiting like at least 3 yrs till i got my class 2 licences
but yeah i would rather the black bluey


----------



## ex1dic (May 6, 2007)

maybe they would award the winner official ownership of the RSP, therefor they would have to sell it or something along those lines, not very practical though. Although all in all was a very informative expo.


----------



## chickenman (May 6, 2007)

i cant wait till wednsday (when they are supposed to be ringing peoples if they won) to see if i won


----------



## grimbeny (May 6, 2007)

So they havnt rung all the people who won yet?


----------



## chickenman (May 6, 2007)

not sure but it said on the back of the form that they would be calling people on the 8th sooo im hopeing they havent.


----------



## grimbeny (May 6, 2007)

me too lol, fingers crossed


----------



## Moonfox (May 6, 2007)

Good luck to everyone who entered! I was there today (picked up some great bargains on decorations and accessories and am sending in my license form tomorrow), but I didn't enter because:
a - no license yet
b - no idea how to look after any of the animals up for prizes. 

That black blue tongue was hawt... :shock: And I saw several baby Stimpies and Macs, I want one even more than I did before (and now my brother wants a snake). Great fun, when's the next expo?


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 6, 2007)

Very responsible attitude Moonfox


----------



## salebrosus (May 6, 2007)

I wanted the lacy. It was an awesome creature.
I also wanted the Stephens Banded too and baby land mullets at one fo the stalls.

Simone.


----------



## mickousley (May 6, 2007)

yes the stephens banded was great love there look , got taged by one a few years back on boxing day
Mick


----------



## COOP (May 6, 2007)

Sooks, congrats to whoever won, expo was great


----------



## salebrosus (May 6, 2007)

mickousley said:


> yes the stephens banded was great love there look , got taged by one a few years back on boxing day
> Mick



How did you feel afterwards Mick? Will you be at the meeting tomorrow night?

Simone.


----------



## MrBredli (May 6, 2007)

I should have won a prize for the amount of alcohol i drank. What a night! (Pity i can't remember any of it.  )


----------



## paul4 (May 6, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> I wanted the lacy. It was an awesome creature.
> I also wanted the Stephens Banded too and baby land mullets at one fo the stalls.
> 
> Simone.



That stephens banded got out and it has not been found yet as far as i know...


----------



## salebrosus (May 7, 2007)

I didn't take it i swear  Feel awful for the owner cos' he was a top animal.

Simone.


----------



## mickousley (May 7, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> How did you feel afterwards Mick? Will you be at the meeting tomorrow night?
> 
> Simone.



Hi SImone,
felt sick for a couple of days, tingles up the arm and headaches,was on holidays and didnt tell Sue for 2 days she wasnt happy
No i wont be at the meeting, at work in Canberra, sue will be there with the dragons for the show
mick


----------



## Yann (May 7, 2007)

I also put the blueys first and the RSP last as I do not have a Class 2 and do not intend to get one in the next future...
Speaking of winning something... do we know who won the "Best of Show" this year...?


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2007)

The Stephens wasnt the one that escaped.


----------



## gillsy (May 7, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> I should have won a prize for the amount of alcohol i drank. What a night! (Pity i can't remember any of it.  )



And being pulled away from the bar after it was closed


----------



## gillsy (May 7, 2007)

It was all rumours about escaping, however the Brown did go missing for a while.

I've never been a fan of albino olives, but after seeing two i'm quite impressed.

The pygmy python was good for novelty value, but same as any other children's.


----------



## one_of_the_many (May 7, 2007)

*Expo*

hey just wondering if n e one knows if these rumours i hear of pythons gettin sold out of the boot of a car in the car park at the expo? We had a few young kids come into where i work with them, trying to get set-ups for them - and basically knew crap all...


----------



## gillsy (May 7, 2007)

There were, however it was stopped as soon as it was noticed.


----------



## Slateman (May 7, 2007)

Great expo this one. I was impressed. Shame I did not met Lilly. Her face is still mystery to me.


----------



## GreenWillow (May 7, 2007)

Slateman said:


> Great expo this one. I was impressed. Shame I did not met Lilly. Her face is still mystery to me.


Surely you saw me at the Snake Ranch stand, Slateman. I'm rather hard to miss. Tall, bearded and much more manly than people expected me to be  :lol:


----------



## kelly (May 7, 2007)

So nobody got a picture of you GW


----------



## BeardyBen (May 7, 2007)

HAHAHA Oh I did see you there GW  hahaha I was there On Saturday but alas the elusive GW escaped me too


----------



## FAY (May 7, 2007)

I too was hoping to meet Lily, I went up to the Snake Ranch stand and asked them was Lily here.....they said that she wasn't there today (sat). Sorry Lil, I was really looking forward to meeting you....guess you will stay elusive!!!! 

The pygmy python was awesome........I will be sweating on the day they become availabel!!!!


----------



## Slateman (May 8, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> Surely you saw me at the Snake Ranch stand, Slateman. I'm rather hard to miss. Tall, bearded and much more manly than people expected me to be  :lol:



No Lilly I spoken to your father, but you was not there on Sunday about 2pm.


----------



## FAY (May 8, 2007)

Hey Lily, you are lucky that you didn't meet Slatey, don't tell him it was me that said this.....but he is a bit creepy.....


----------



## GreenWillow (May 8, 2007)

Aw... Poor kelly  Okay, no more jokes. I am the girl in the red jacket and scarf standing behind Nephrurus. I'm sorry I didn't get to meet you either BeardyBen, or Fay or Slateman. But now that I am finally "out", and have discovered how lovely herpers can be, I will enjoy coming to many future herp events 

Slateman, at 2pm Sunday I was crashed out in the back of the car with migraine


----------



## Splitmore (May 10, 2007)

paul4 said:


> That stephens banded got out and it has not been found yet as far as i know...



It was the pale head and it was found safe and well after the expo


----------



## Mayo (May 10, 2007)

If you are ever up this way GW feel free to drop in and say hello


----------



## GreenWillow (May 10, 2007)

Mayo said:


> If you are ever up this way GW feel free to drop in and say hello


Why thankyou, Mayo . I am due for a northern holiday soon!


----------



## hornet (May 10, 2007)

oooh GW, make sure you visit me aswell, would love to meet you


----------



## Slateman (May 11, 2007)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Hey Lily, you are lucky that you didn't meet Slatey, don't tell him it was me that said this.....but he is a bit creepy.....



I must agree with this Garth.
My comrades from Russian Mafia are saying same thing about me.


----------

